# Flags and Eggs..



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Well for the longest time.. i just could not figure out why my male flag took over one corner of the tank. Specifically over some crappy growing java (yea i cant grow java.. i know  )

Anyways.. with a closer look i finnally clued in on what happened. Seems they spawned and the male is being one agressive daddy. Poor fish have to walk on eggshells and everyone is crammed over to one side of the tank ... Geeze.. LOL

I dont even know how to start on growing these guys up. Thankfully the java he has the eggs on is removable... He was pretty pissed with me and my hand in there already today. 

Such fight from a lil killie.. Aweer.. :3

anyone have any tips? Have these spawned for any of you guys before? I know they are easy to breed apparently...


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Congrats! When I kept them briefly, the never spawned for me so I'm not much help. Apparently they have different spawning habits depending on the depth of the tank. This article has some info on how the male guards and fans the eggs, which is a bit unusual for killies.

http://www.nativefish.org/articles/Jordanella-floridae.php

I'm not sure if the male will actually guard the fry once hatched.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks so much for the link!

I am gunna try to set somthing up tonight for them. Its very cute to see the male fan his eggs with his little fins. rofl.. but i am a sucker for that stuff.

I am so not ready for a spawn but i will see what i can do..

Theres a shot of him in the background there. About tooney sized..


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

They are nice fish, and under appreciated I think. They have the reputation for not being very good community fish (aggro) but I know lots of people keep them with no trouble. The problem is they usually don't look so great in store tanks.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh yes i agree.. i love these fish... 

they look like crap in the store its true. He only showed a bit of colour in the shop and it was hard at the time to tell who was male or female. I am thinking of going to pick up the last two girls that have been there for a few months.. :3

The algae work they do is awesome... i actually have to farm thread algae for them because they eat it all LOL.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Those snails look familiar!  Killie's agressive? No way!  I brought some over to PPulchers house and the bags were moving around on their own.They were trying to get at one another in seperate bags (gularis though not flags).  I know a few people with flags that have a problem with agression. PPulcher is really 'Killie Man' in disguise. Which is why he now has all my killies. lol


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Let's say a wannabe killie guy  I'm having an identity crisis as I really like the wild type livebearers too. I guess I just need some more tanks...

Hey Kate, I fed the dwarf gularis with some chopped redworms. They went nuts! I'm going to have to watch my fingers next time.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

PPulcher said:


> Let's say a wannabe killie guy  I'm having an identity crisis as I really like the wild type livebearers too. I guess I just need some more tanks...
> 
> Hey Kate, I fed the dwarf gularis with some chopped redworms. They went nuts! I'm going to have to watch my fingers next time.


I wouldn't doubt it! The LOVE live foods. Love to chase brine shrimp too.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I wish i came early to have seen them ^^

The male can be bad... but thankfully the tank is chuck full of plants. He leaves the platys alone.. tetras.. bottom guys. Its just now he has somthing to protect. so the rules are bent. 

I put a trio of female bettas in there.. Ohh boy. I thought maybe they had been picking on eachother but no.. its him LOL

I have some of Kats stuarti (sp?) Omg i love them Ppulcher  Thier colour is comming in really nice kat! *joy*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have realized i just dont have the space to raise up these fry... But maybe if some tiny platy fry can make it these guys might too.

I just have to find the banjo cat and rogue cray in my tank.. lol geeze..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Fry Today!

I lied.. i had moved everything to a set up tubbarware.. The little fry are doing some bottom dwelling so i will be lowering the water level tommorow. Not all the eggs are hatched and the java log thing still has eggs on them.

I really wished my vin eel culture was still going :S Good thing the show is comming up.. i'll be able to swipe some daphnia and other goodies. Lots of plants in the tank so hopefully there are enough little bugs going around.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Which show is coming up???


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I think she is talking about.

February 17th Mississauga Reptile and Aquatics Expo - 6435 Dixie Road


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks! I've put it in my Google calendar


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

It is a pretty good show, this will be the 2nd one with fish so don't expect to much, but you can find some good deals on great fish.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thats the one


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Big fishes!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG, look how big they are, I can't believe it!!! When I saw them just a few weeks ago, they seemed microscopic! Congrats lady, you should be proud!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehe thanks! I am so pleased with them and really happy with myself. I havent been able to breed fish because of my schedual. Those guys are the biggest.. but dont let the photos mess you up. They are just hitting an inch.

There are a few smaller guys in there that need more attention. I am gunna pick up a new bin on the weekend that will hold a bit more water.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Impressive growth rate on those!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks pablo  I was really worried about stunting issues. There are smaller ones i am fussing over.. hopefully once the big guys are out they should be okay.


----------

